# CT Members, sound off !



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Lets see who we have here from CT.

Bob


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Born and raised in CT, but moved away almost 2 years ago. I'll be back there the first week of August. I'm guessing you live in Waterbury, eh? 
I have to say i've only driven through your town 3 or 4 times on my way to a friends house in NY. Never stopped though.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Im sitting over here on the Rhode Island border.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> Im sitting over here on the Rhode Island border.


Got any place to go shooting? The only local places near my Dads house are all private clubs, and he's not a member. He's in Norwich, CT.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Sometimes I go to E&B Sporting Goods indoor range on Rt. 85 in Salem. Just up from the "Four Corners". Nice place but a tad on the expensive side. No rifles, magnums or aluminum cases. Sometimes we head up to the Smith And Wesson Academy. A lot cheaper to shoot there but now with the price of gas. Brother belongs to two private clubs, one indoor club in Manchester and one outdoor club in East Windsor. Get to shoot the "Bush-Wacker" in East Windsor!


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Only us three from "The State Of Confusion"?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey guys, Im new here, and Im from CT. Trumbull to be exact.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Hey guys, Im new here, and Im from CT. Trumbull to be exact.


Howdy, neighbor.

I've got an Uncle and some cousins that live there.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats funny cause I have an uncle who lives in Waterbury.:mrgreen:


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey all,

Also located in Trumbull! Born and rasied in Trumbull, moved to New Milford for about 2 years but now I am back!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

hey guys, I'm both new to this forum as well as CT, but my wife and I moved here a few months ago from Ohio and I am stationed in groton (Navy:smt1099 ). Anywho, that's were I stand and its great to find such a great forum like this. I have been around guns my whole life and have taught rifle and shotgun at Boy scout camps, shot a lot and am generally just a gun nut. I am anxiously awaiting my 21st birthday :smt026 come next April so that I may OWN a handgun finally. I guess my Mossberg will have to do for now. I'm seriously looking at a Walther PPK/S or a Makarov, but my true dream gun is the Wilson Combat CQB:drooling: . too bad it's way out of my price range. any places around here that I can shoot trap or skeet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the site!


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Welcome, nukehayes - to the state and the forum.

And thank you for your service !

I'm not familar with places to shoot out the east end of the state, so I can't help you there. Hope you enjoy your stay in our state.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool another CT'er. Welcome man.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

This is kinda random, but I don't know a better place to put this. I wanna go camping this weekend before it gets too cold. Any good spots for that around here?


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Nukehayes, Try Pachaug State Forest up in Voluntown.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish I saw this sooner. Heres some info anyway, incase you're still interested...

http://www.dep.state.ct.us/stateparks/camping/index.htm#saltrock


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

im new but im also a fellow nutmegger
wethersfield/new britain


----------



## ceb289 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in Old Saybrook, and decided to log in. I will put my two cents in on some of the past posts: I don't know of any public ranges in the area. The only ones I know of are Blue Trail in Wallingford, and I saw something in the paper about DEP opening a range in Glastonbury last weekend. Camping - There are a couple good places around. The best place to check is woodalls.com or something like that.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

avsmusic1 said:


> im new but im also a fellow nutmegger
> wethersfield/new britain


Welcome. I just bought a Beretta PX4 Storm from Newington Gun Exchange.. Right around the corner from you. I'm in South Windsor.:smt023


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

the guys at newington gun exchange are great!

i usually go to wolfs in bistol but every now and again i swing by blue trails or a spot in manchester that I can't remember the name of


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

eastern ct here


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Plainville, newbie here


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

*Nutmeggers!*

Hey.
I moved back to my hometown of Bethel about a year and a half ago, after living in SF for 4 years and NYC for 13 years.
Free from the restrictive gun laws of CA and NY, I've been getting into shooting. Got my CCW and a S&W M36, more on the way. Joined the local indoor range in Ridgefield. Trying to get my wife and friends hooked on the bug, too.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

wallingford / north haven here. occasionally I stay up in new britian. looking for someplace to shoot, blue trail range is currently shut down by the DEP. they have quite a mess on their hands it looks like. where else can i shoot ? 

also, anyone know the particulars of shooting on private property??


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

east shoreline here


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

A CT Newbie here. Grew up in Niantic, currently live in Norwich and work in Uncasville. It seems that there are few ranges/gunshops nearby. Taking my Pistol Safety class on Sunday and applying for my permit on Monday.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone been to hoffmans? Its good but they don't have thier range open yet.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

DogRanger said:


> Anyone been to hoffmans? Its good but they don't have thier range open yet.


I headeed up to Hoffmans a couple of weekends ago. Nice place. I have yet to get my permit, so it was strictly WINDOW shopping. No hands on stuff yet. I submitted the application 3 weeks ago, I figure another 3 weeks and I should be good to go. Once I am ready, they will be my first stop. Cabellas has a nice selection too. I also heard that Newington Gun Exchange has a nice shop, although I did not check it out.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Newington has quite a few used handguns,rifles and shotguns. I'll be going to Hoffmans with in the next week or so ,have something on layaway. :smt023


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got my temporary permit yesterday and will pick up my 5 year on Monday. WOOHOOOOO.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats. I see your in norwich, I'm in old saybrook. Do you know what your first gun will be?


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

DogRanger said:


> Congrats. I see your in norwich, I'm in old saybrook. Do you know what your first gun will be?


I didn't realize the State Police Clerks had today off, so 5 year is delayed until later this week.:smt076

I think I am leaning towards a Springfield XD45 or XDm-9. I haven't handled a lot of guns and Hoffman's wont let you touch one without a permit. I noticed that they rent pistols as well, but their range is not open. I need to get into a gun club or become a memeber of an indoor/outdoor range but there are few in SE Connecticut. I am no no big hurry, I want to make sure that the first one I get is one I will like. There will be plenty of time to get other pistols in the future.


----------



## RJK64 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all... new guy from the New Haven area...

rj


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hoffmans range is now open.....:smt023


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Did you shoot there?


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

DogRanger said:


> Did you shoot there?


Not yet.


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

New to the board and also from CT, Colchester to be exact. Are there any outdoor shooting ranges here run by the state like back in Michigan?


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

judd said:


> New to the board and also from CT, Colchester to be exact. Are there any outdoor shooting ranges here run by the state like back in Michigan?


I think there is one in Glastonbury that is town run.


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Ashman, appreciate the reply. I am new to CT and new to guns. I am looking to get a handgun for personal defense and range shooting. How difficult is it to obtain a permit in CT? What steps have to be followed? 

TIA


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

judd said:


> Thanks Ashman, appreciate the reply. I am new to CT and new to guns. I am looking to get a handgun for personal defense and range shooting. How difficult is it to obtain a permit in CT? What steps have to be followed?
> 
> TIA


Fill out application for Town/temp permit - $35 - Must get it Notarized
Take 8 hour NRA Class - $85 and up
Fingerprinted and Background Check - $20
3 Letters of Reference
Once everything is approved (about 4 weeks).......
$35 for your 5 year CCW issued at State Police Department or Dept of Public Safety where photo is taken. Must get this within 60 days of the date on the town/temp or you have to re-apply (and re-pay).
GOOD LUCK


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks again Ashman!


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Ashman, I forgot to ask. How do you like your XD9? I am looking at this gun to be my first handgun. 

thanks, 

judd


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

judd said:


> Ashman, I forgot to ask. How do you like your XD9? I am looking at this gun to be my first handgun.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> judd


I have not had an opportunity to get to the range. I hope to get there sometime this week.


----------



## Pip (Nov 11, 2008)

Windsor signing in.


----------



## jspellacy (Nov 20, 2008)

Norwalk here...


----------



## Digitalvyruz (Jan 4, 2009)

*Bristol CT* :smt1099


----------



## Angus (Jan 7, 2009)

Newbie here from Cromwell.. Just saying HEY!


----------



## CMJ1015 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello all,

Newbie from New Britian checking in...


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey all welcome.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

Just registered. Going in for finger printing tomorrow and then the waiting game starts! Oh and I'm in North Haven.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck, hopefully its noy a long wait.


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

First one from Meriden I see. New to the forum.. I go to Hoffman's to window shop(Most of the staff doesn't seem to friendly with the younger crowd until I started looking at Kimbers), I'll be buying at Newington Gun Exchange(Great staff!), and I shoot at Wolf's Indoor Range(Also great staff!).

Edit: To be fair to Hoffman's, the last time I was there the guy I talked to about Kimbers was a great help. If it had to do with me looking at a $1,300 gun, I do not know, but he was a cool guy. If I didn't have a relationship with NGX already, I'd have bought it from him. But, NGX has blown me away with their patience of me looking/asking questions while I waited for my permit. So, it will be a pleasure to have Tom help me loose a thousand dollars there.


----------



## longbow48 (Mar 6, 2009)

I live in the Berlin area and I prefer Newington Gun Exchange over Hoffmans. Those that work at Hoffman think thier poop don't smell. Not very helpful and in most cases rude. This is the reaon that NCX is always busy and most of the time helpful. Now if they only get some ammo in stock.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats like that all over and depends what cal.


----------



## trose49 (Jul 18, 2009)

Marlborough CT


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

JD413 said:


> Just registered. Going in for finger printing tomorrow and then the waiting game starts! Oh and I'm in North Haven.


Hi, I'm a new guy from Wolcott, formally from Orange. I haven gotten that far yet, I'm only taking the required course next week and then begin the waiting game. Until then window shopping and doing research.

Andy


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

von buck said:


> Hi, I'm a new guy from Wolcott, formally from Orange. I haven gotten that far yet, I'm only taking the required course next week and then begin the waiting game. Until then window shopping and doing research.
> 
> Andy


Hey there. Got my permit last month. It took about 3 months from the time I dropped off all the paperwork at my local PD till the phone call to pick up the temp permit. In the process of putting an AR-15 together now though.:smt082


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Hows the ar-15 coming?


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

JD413 said:


> Hey there. Got my permit last month. It took about 3 months from the time I dropped off all the paperwork at my local PD till the phone call to pick up the temp permit. I


 Oh well I was going to ask if it ever takes less than 8 weeks. I guess I'm looking at Jan. Should of got of my [email protected]# earlier and done this back in the spring when I decided to get serious.
Maybe, the feds will get bored looking at my dull lifes record and issue an ok quicker.

It gets fustrating reading reviews and manuals and knowing I won't be able to do any thing untill 2010

Andy


----------



## billd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello form Wallingford. I am new to handguns and waiting on my permit. 

cheers


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck, did you decide on a cary gun?


----------



## billd (Dec 20, 2009)

Glock 23 or 19. Leaning toward the 23.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my 19, its just the right size for all around use.


----------



## tubby (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys just registered into the forum. and i was born and raised in ct still living here i mostly lay my head in the vernon area i just turned 21 not too long ago and i think im gonna buy the springfeild xd compact in the .45 but tossing up what do you guys thi


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Howdy and welcome. Shoot as many guns as possible before you decide. It sucks when you buy a gun and find out it doesn't fit you.


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

New guy here from CT.

What's up???? :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Hows it going out there people.....


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

hi, new to the Forum (tonight) ...i was born and raised in Bklyn,NY and moved to CT about 20 years ago..still trying to get used to the crickets and the lack of night-time gunfire. Still feel like a red-state guy in a blue state. Looking forward to talking with you guys.


----------



## ctnv (Nov 5, 2010)

*ctnv*

Born, raised, educated, employed in CT for first 62 yrs. Born Hartford, raised in W. Htfd., lived in Elmwood, Farmington, NB, Plainville, and Salem Accept for 2 yrs in military drafted army whole life in CT. Retired and wife and I became permanent residents of NV for tax purposes and weather. There is a public range in Marlborough and u can get a slot by calling the DEP. Hours are limited and slots are also. Poor shooting facilities here in CT. I shoot alot in Kingman AZ about 40 miles from my home in NV. Mohave Sportsman Club cost is reasonable for yrly membership for wife and I and hours are great as well as facility. I also am motorcycle rider hence the weather issue. Wife and I are ccw in NV and CT as non-residents. I have a springfield 40 xc subcompact and wife has a sw 38 sp +p j frame with larger grip. I have shot thousands of rounds out of my 40 and hundreds out of the 38 and had my wife shot both until she was comfortable. We are snowbirds and spend from @May until end of Oct in CT the rest in NV. No more snow, ice, freezing for us.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

happy new year all....................:smt1099


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

*From Plainville Ct*

Hey everyone-from Plainville and new to the forum


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome....its slow moving but we're here...lol


----------



## LTSQUIRREL (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm from Sterling, CT


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

What do you shoot or carry?


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Anybody out there???


----------



## MCR (Jan 18, 2012)

New guy here and new to firearms. Filed for my temp permit on 11/21 here in Norwalk. The woman in records told me 8 - 10 weeks. First gun on the purchase list is a Ruger Mark 2. Than on to something with a little more punch


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome and good luck with your permit. the Mark 2 is a good gun snd cheap to shoot....


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, from New Britain myself, now I live in Plainville-go to Wolfs in in Bristol-nice range.


rvl8 said:


> wallingford / north haven here. occasionally I stay up in new britian. looking for someplace to shoot, blue trail range is currently shut down by the DEP. they have quite a mess on their hands it looks like. where else can i shoot ?
> 
> also, anyone know the particulars of shooting on private property??


----------



## Panther67 (Mar 1, 2009)

DogRanger said:


> What do you shoot or carry?


 Glock 23 and ruger P345


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Most of the time G26, LCP backup or primary and Springfield compact 1911 other times.


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

hello all

Im new to this forum and to shooting. I have just filed for my temp permit. I live in wallingford and grew up in north haven. Blue trails is all set as they won the case. wooo hoooo.


----------



## SCOTCH10 (Apr 6, 2012)

ok to all myfellow Ct shooters.... where do oubuy yur handguns? Ive been visiting several of the gun stores around Ct. I have only found one that has a large selection of various models. They do not have a good record for customwer service though. The smaller shops have better service but no selection what so ever. Plus the prices are much higher. HELPPPPPPPP lmao


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I depends on what your looking to buy....


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow... fading away...lol


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

SCOTCH10 said:


> ok to all myfellow Ct shooters.... where do oubuy yur handguns? Ive been visiting several of the gun stores around Ct. I have only found one that has a large selection of various models. They do not have a good record for customwer service though. The smaller shops have better service but no selection what so ever. Plus the prices are much higher. HELPPPPPPPP lmao


I do most of my serious shopping at Center Sports in Colombia as I have been doing for many years. I am in no way affiliated with the business.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been going to the Outpost lately


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

the outpost is my last resort


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Mostly because its close. I'v been to Center sports when I'm out that way, actually a few time and like the place.


----------



## cangell (Feb 20, 2014)

I live in CT and find the backlash from the Newtown incident to have created extremely restrictive laws regarding purchase of any handgun products totally out of wack with the reality of what has transpired. They are punishing individuals like myself whom obey the laws, get the proper licenses, etc. when it is the criminals and mentally ill that have created any problems we have today.

-cangell-


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

We'll see how long it takes to get my permit. Just applied this January. When it comes through I'm looking at a SIG P226. If I can only afford one handgun for now....


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

Just registered here from Northwest Ct. Thought I'd try to revive this old thread. Any of you Ct. guys/gals still lurking around?


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

In the words of Yogi Berra"This place is so busy nobody comes here anymore."


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

From Connecticut, Hartford Area


----------

